# US Cutter - Blade Not Raising From Vinyl When Moving To Next Location



## newc048 (Mar 17, 2014)

I picked up a US Cutter Copam CP-3500 off local craigslist cheap and having some issues getting everything all dialed in. 

Last issue i've run into is it seems the blade is not raising away from the vinyl when moving to the next cut location, therefore leaving drag marks in the vinyl and sometime cutting the vinyl moving to the next location. 

I've done a test where I removed the blade holder from the carriage completely and it seems the carriage is not raising up and down when moving from cut locations. 

Does anyone have any ideas? Not sure if the solenoid (not sure if that's the proper terminology) is faulty or if this is a setting change I have wrong? 

Settings are currently: 
Speed: 20 cm/s
Force: 30g
Offset: 0.10mm

Also, would anyone be able to explain a little more in depth what each of the settings do? I am new to the cutter/plotter world and still working to build my knowledge. 

Thanks!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

try here 
USCutter Forum


----------



## newc048 (Mar 17, 2014)

I posted on there, but doesn't look like that forum is too active. Thanks for the link though!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

it is very active maybe just not today, check back


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Put your force as low as it will go and retest. I have laser point and every time someone cranks up the force it doesn't lift up enough to clear vinyl. If it's staying down most likely missing or a spring is off. The depth is spring return and the soleniod is only engaged during cut. Make sure it can move up and down freely. If so the spring is off or missing. If it's not moving freely the bad solenoid or bad carriage.


----------



## newc048 (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is a video of a test cut with the force was at the lowest I can go of 20g. Seem like the carriage gets stuck down. It does not not move very freely. Would a whole carriage replacement be a good idea? If so is this the correct carriage? Copam Carriage



Video: [media]http://vid1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/jmnewcomer/IMG_0449_zpsnxyi9mtr.mp4[/media]



Thanks!


----------

